
How Complex Systems Fail (1998) - parentheses
https://how.complexsystems.fail/
======
dang
A fine submission, except that it was last discussed less than a year ago,
which puts it in the dupe window for HN (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=How%20Complex%20Systems%20Fail%20comments%3E0&sort=byDate&type=story&storyText=none)

